# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp Tin học >  giúp mình cài winXP LAPTOP không có CD

## seodienlanh

mình có cái máy k có ổ cd muốn cài lại winxp phải làm sao bạn nào biếc giúp mình cảm ơn nhiều

----------


## dinhnguyen012015

bạn có thể thực hiện như sau:
+*b1*: copy bộ cài win vào ổ cứng
+*b2*: khởi động máy vào dos, chạy file *winnt.exe* trong thư mục *i386*
chúc thành công!

----------


## hvu45678

#-ob2 bạn chỉ mình rỏ tí được k?

----------


## baobinh

len mang tai cai ghost da cau hinh do, roi chep ve may minh ma xai.tien ca doi duong

----------


## fidd

http://xahoithongtin.com.vn/20081215100840813p0c252/cai-dat-windows-xp-tu-o-usb-flash.htm
ban vao trang nay no chi cho ban cac buoc lam tu a-z

----------


## pizzabon2015

cách đơn giản nhất là bạn nên mua 1 bộ cổng chuyển đổi từ ổ cd- usb.và 1 ổ cd nữa.cứ vậy mà cài thôi.

----------

